# Marconi mariner mags



## IAINT (Mar 31, 2008)

Anyone know where you can get the above mags, have tried e-bay and google but no luck so far.

Regards[=P]


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Very rare and difficult to find, particularly the later ones.
In about 5 years or more of searching I've found one from my period at sea (66 -77) and that cost as much as a 1960 bound edition.


----------



## IAINT (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info will keep looking.

Regards


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Ah some competition. (Thumb)
So far I've got numbers 1 to 24, 73 to 95 and 167.
Aiming for a full house.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## monaleen (Apr 15, 2008)

*RO rates of pay 1964 to 1972*

Saw your posting re Mariner Magazine and was wondering if RO rates of
pay for the period 1964 to 1972 were listed. If so would you give me an
idea of what they were? I need this information for a pension claim.

tks

Joe Morton


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi, Joe.
Can't find anything about pay rates.
When I started in 1966 it was £45 a month and around 1972 it had risen to about £100.
Afraid all the details were in my paybook that went back to Marconi when I quit.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## monaleen (Apr 15, 2008)

tks Chris. I think the figures are about right.

Again tks fer replying

Joe


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

You're welcome, Joe.
Welcome aboard by the way.
You never know someone else may have the info.
Enjoy the trip.


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

Can give you the rates BP were paying in early 1971 -

Less than 3 years service £1290-£1758 (Pensionable salary £1050 - £1518)
3 - 5 years £1458 - £2190 (£1782 - £2514)
5+ years £1602 - £2388 (£2034 - £2820)
Plus £54 pa for 1st class PMG, £84 pa for Radar Maintenance, £42 pa for manufacturers course certificate.

After June 1971 all increased by around 12.5%


----------



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

I've also been trying to find a source for the Mariner. Didn't realise they were worth their weight in gold. however. I don't suppose anyone could scan a few (he said cheekily). Maybe just the cartoons, or the lists of R/O's and their ships?


----------



## Papa Bear (Apr 15, 2007)

*Mimco salary rates*

Hi. Monaleen, have the Mimco salary rates for apparently 1968. The do***ent was an attachment to a mimco publication on making a career in Marine radio. Found this item on a site, www.morsecode.gen.nz. That address brings up a lot of neat stuff but not the NZ site, apparently it has been discontinued, shame, it had some neat stuff in it. Scanner is not on right now but could fax or snail mail if you would like. 

Cheers John L.(Thumb)


----------



## Papa Bear (Apr 15, 2007)

*Mimco Mariner.*

Guess I had better hang on to the few copies of the Mariner I have. Also got Denholms somewhere.


Cheers John L.(Thumb)


----------



## R/O (Apr 16, 2008)

I have a few between 1978 - 1981 including Appointments list


----------



## bbyrne98 (Jun 27, 2007)

R/O said:


> I have a few between 1978 - 1981 including Appointments list


Thanks, lists one of my shortest voyages! I assume that there are at least another 3 pages of names and ships so it illustrates for me how many ships and ROs Stan and Bob actually had to manage ...


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Within the ROA we were given the complete set of Marconi Mariner cartoons under copyright restrictions a few years ago. At least we think it is the complete list but the dates scan a long period of years and not being a GTZM man I do not know if there was a cartoon in every issue, if there was then we have a lot missing. We have over 40 of them and have just started to publish them all in date order in our journal QSO.


----------



## Finbar O'Connor (Sep 26, 2008)

*Mariner and pay rates*

Greetings,

As a matter of interest my starting pay with Marconi's in September
1968 was £ 70 two and sixpence a month, as a junior RO.

Hope this might help with any Pension claim.

Regards
Finbar EJM retired


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

My Salary was £43. Per Month, when I started, so went Freelance and it jumped over three times that., enabling me to put a Deposit on a house., Best thing I ever did., 
73s and 88s to Finbar.

''ATHINAI" de EI7KI (ex EI5CB)


----------



## expats (Mar 9, 2013)

Mimcoman said:


> I've also been trying to find a source for the Mariner. Didn't realise they were worth their weight in gold. however. I don't suppose anyone could scan a few (he said cheekily). Maybe just the cartoons, or the lists of R/O's and their ships?


George Hill (R.I.P.) and I found a big pile when Elettra House was being closed.... I took a few from the mid 1960s (those that showed MY movements) we left the rest for those who wanted them...

There should be a few knocking about and mine are probably in the attic (I'm a bit of a hoarder); if/when I find them I'll see about scanning them in.....


----------



## sparky1 (Sep 13, 2009)

http://mimco.pbworks.com/w/page/130268535/Mariner
this was posted by larry B ex GKA


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

sparky1 said:


> http://mimco.pbworks.com/w/page/130268535/Mariner
> this was posted by larry B ex GKA


Thanks for that,I have wasted a few hours going through them.


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

holland25 said:


> Thanks for that,I have wasted a few hours going through them.


Snap, lost track of time!


----------



## DickGraham (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks for giving us that. Tracked my journey through Marconi employment - they managed to get my name wrong in different ways at every movement(LOL)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Great. On the move but certain to enjoy when back.


----------



## sparky1 (Sep 13, 2009)

DickGraham said:


> Thanks for giving us that. Tracked my journey through Marconi employment - they managed to get my name wrong in different ways at every movement(LOL)


Yes I started looking thru my employment history with MM, amazing how time flies.... and that's just reading those publications


----------



## BillMc (Jul 6, 2012)

*Marconi Mariners*

Does anyone have the R/O's Movements supplement for the Marconi Mariner Vol 3 Nr 47 Mar-April 1955. The online copy does not include the supplement. I was looking for the Radio Officer on City of Madras by the name of F E Robinson. I joined the Madras in 1955 and sailed on the States India run on her until April 1956 as an apprentice. Interestingly F E Robinson is credited with the cover photograph of the Mariner Vol 4 Nr 53 Mar-April 56. The picture is titled 'Endurance' but is actually of the Madras's foc'sle head during a storm. Amongst other things we were carrying locomotives from the States for discharge at Bombay and one is shown in the picture. I eventually became an R/O myself and have failed to find any F.E. Robinson listings.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

BillMc,

It may be worth looking at the proceeding couple of magazines. I found that the ones relevant to myself were one/two months after I joined my first Mimco vessel.

Neville


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

All information for inclusion in the Mariner had to be submitted at least 6 weeks before the publication date. Sadly everyone involved in the production of the magazine is long dead so I can't tell you whether the information about the posting of R/Os to their ships was obtained by the editor from the many depot staff clerks (who made the appointments) or from the Head Office personnel department, where there was kept a central record on hand-written cards. The central records were only up-dated at intervals, when the depots submitted info about their new appointments to Head Office. That could introduce significant delays.


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

Any body know what happened to P.W. Lougher. I did my ticket with him in Manchester in 1955-56. He claimed to be ex university and I think he was a Kiwi,reading through the magazines I see he only spent a short time at sea ,then he appeared to rise through the ranks ashore.There is even a picture of him getting married. He spent some time at Liverpool and then went to work in the London Office. He is mentioned quite a few times then he disappears.


----------

